# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Omgaan met woede - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Constructief omgaan met woede* 

Het is normaal dat u af en toe woede in u voelt opkomen. 
Er bestaan dan twee manieren om te reageren: ofwel aanvaardt u uw woede en laat u ze de vrije loop, waardoor u agressief en gewelddadig wordt, ofwel aanvaardt u ze niet. 
U kunt ze dan volledig verdringen, omvormen tot schuldgevoel, tot hyperactiviteit ('ik was liever mijn auto'), tot vluchtgedrag ('ik ga eens een blokje om lopen, dan gaat het wel over'), tot slachtoffergedrag ('ze zoeken mij') of tot somatisering (waarbij naar binnen gekeerde woede tot ziekte leidt). 

Ook al is woede soms onvermijdelijk, de manier waarop we ermee omgaan, kan evolueren! Zo kan werken een manier zijn om uw woede te aanvaarden en te benutten als positieve energie in plaats van destructief te zijn voor uzelf of voor anderen. Om dat te kunnen, moet u: 

■ze durven te erkennen. Iedereen heeft het recht om af en toe woedend te zijn. Geweld daarentegen is uit den boze. Dat zijn trouwens twee totaal verschillende dingen. 

■erover durven te praten vóór ze te sterk wordt. U kunt zich immers weliswaar wat inhouden, maar als uw woede nog stijgt, dreigt ze plots te ontploffen! 

■kunnen 'vluchten', niet om de bladzijde om te slaan, maar om er bij uw terugkeer met de ander te kunnen over praten zonder agressief te worden. 

*
*Enkele tips voor wie het moeilijk heeft om zijn woede te aanvaarden:* 

■ze willen toegeven, niet langer zeggen 'Ik krijg nooit woedeaanvallen', want u bent misschien wel nooit gewelddadig, maar van binnen kunt u koken van woede! 

■uw woede onder woorden leren brengen: durven toegeven dat u woedend bent, ook al hebt u het daar in het begin vaak moeilijk mee als u zich als 'de rust zelve' beschouwt!

Het is trouwens voor iedereen goed om zijn woede te leren uiten zonder de ander aan te vallen. Het komt erop neer dat u over uw gevoelens kunt praten: 'Ik ben woedend, want ik zit nu al uren te wachten op een beloofd telefoontje'. Vervolgens moet u uw behoeften onder woorden brengen: 'Om me goed te voelen, moet ik op de hoogte blijven van wat er gebeurt…' Op die manier verwoordt u uw emoties en reikt u tegelijk de ander enkele pistes aan om te vermijden dat de situatie die u zo woedend heeft gemaakt, zich herhaalt. 

Uiteindelijk is woede een niet te vermijden emotie waar we moeten leren constructief mee om te gaan in plaats van destructief, en dat is een heel leerproces! 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

